# Kontaktformular - Feld zu Pflichtfeld machen



## Der O (29. September 2004)

Hallo,

kann mir kurz jemadn sagen, wie ich in diesem Kontaktformular die Felder "Email" und "Vorname" "Nachname" zu Pflichtfeldern machen kann (das also etwas eingetragen werden muss)?

Ich hab schon rumgesucht und probiert, aber ich bekomm das nicht hin!

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand eine möglichst einfach Lösung zeigen könnte.

Danke!  


```
<form name="form1" method="post" action="mail.php">
        <table width="500" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bgcolor="#363636">
          <tr bgcolor="#363636"> 
            <td colspan="2">&nbsp;</td>
            <td> <div align="left"></div></td>
          </tr>
          <tr bgcolor="#363636"> 
            <td width="6"> <div align="left"><strong><font color="#000000" size="2" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"> 
                <label></label>
                </font></strong></div></td>
            <td width="71"><font size="1"><font color="#666666" size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"> 
              <label><font color="cccccc">Vorname:</font></label>
              <font color="cccccc">&nbsp; </font></font></font></td>
            <td width="423"> <div align="left"> 
                <input type="text" style= "border: 1 solid #999999;font-size:11px;font-family:Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif" name="vorname">
              </div></td>
          </tr>
          <tr bgcolor="#363636"> 
            <td> <label></label> <strong><font color="#000000" size="2" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">&nbsp;</font></strong></td>
            <td><font color="#666666" size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"> 
              <label><font color="cccccc">Nachname:</font></label>
              </font></td>
            <td> <div align="left"> 
                <input name="nachname" type="text" id="nachname" style= "border: 1 solid #999999;font-size:11px;font-family:Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif">
              </div></td>
          </tr>
          <tr bgcolor="#363636"> 
            <td> <label><font color="#000000" size="2" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"></font></label> 
              <strong><font color="#000000" size="2" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">&nbsp;</font></strong></td>
            <td><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">&nbsp;</font></td>
            <td>&nbsp;</td>
          </tr>
          <tr bgcolor="#363636"> 
            <td> <label></label> <strong><font color="#000000" size="2" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">&nbsp;</font></strong></td>
            <td><font color="#666666" size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"> 
              <label><font color="cccccc">Email:</font></label>
              </font></td>
            <td> <div align="left"> 
                <input name="email" type="text" id="email2" style= "border: 1 solid #999999;font-size:11px;font-family:Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif">
              </div></td>
          </tr>
          <tr bgcolor="#363636"> 
            <td colspan="2">&nbsp;</td>
            <td> <div align="left"></div></td>
          </tr>
          <tr bgcolor="#363636"> 
            <td valign="top"> <label><font color="#000000" size="2" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"></font></label></td>
            <td valign="top"><font color="cccccc" size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Dein 
              Anliegen:</font></td>
            <td valign="top"> <div align="left"> 
                <textarea name="nachricht" cols="70" rows="8" id="textarea" style= "border: 1 solid #999999;font-size:11px;font-family:Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif"></textarea>
            </div></td>
          </tr>
          <tr bgcolor="#363636"> 
            <td colspan="3" valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
          </tr>
          <tr bgcolor="#363636"> 
            <td colspan="3" valign="top"> <div align="center"> 
                <table width="200" border="0">
                  <tr> 
                    <td><input type="submit" name="Submit2" value="Abschicken" style= "border: 1 solid #999999;font-size:11px;font-family:Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif"></td>
                    <td><div align="right"> 
                        <input type="reset" name="Reset2" value="Zur&uuml;cksetzen" style= "border: 1 solid #999999;font-size:11px;font-family:Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif">
                      </div></td>
                  </tr>
                </table>
              </div></td>
          </tr>
        </table>
      </form>
```


----------



## aTa (29. September 2004)

Nur mit HTML gehts net dazu brauchst mindestens Javascript
versuchs mal hier mit LINK


----------



## Gumbo (29. September 2004)

Zur Zeit ist das mit nur HTML noch nicht möglich. Da wirst du wohl nach dem Versand die Daten serverseitig prüfen müssen.


----------



## aTa (29. September 2004)

Was heißt zur Zeit
Soll das denn kommen oder wie Davon hab ich noch nix gehört


----------



## redlama (30. September 2004)

Ich überprüfe die Formulare auf unsere Seite mit JavaScript und mit PHP. So kann ich eine Meldung ausgeben, wenn ein Feld beim senden leer war.

Musst halt nur in Deinen mail.php überprüfen ob die Felder leer sind oder nicht.
Wenn ja, dann könntest Du einen Text ausgeben (z. B. Bitte füllen Sie noch das Feld Vorname aus.).
Wenn nicht, dann führst Du halt den Rest von mail.php aus.

redlama


----------



## Der O (30. September 2004)

Danke!

Der SelfHTML Link war die Lösung!


----------

